# Nuevo libro sobre PIC16F88x



## Meta (Jul 10, 2011)

Hola:

Me he topado con ete libro y no se si vale la pena al menos leerlo.






Tamaño: 17 x 24
Páginas: 428
Encuadernación: Rústica
Desde  sus orígenes esta obra ha sido concebida por el autor como una  herramienta teórico-práctica para el estudio de los modernos  microcontroladores actuales, y el uso de sus múltiples recursos internos  para el desarrollo de todo tipo de aplicaciones y proyectos. La obra se  centra en los microcontroladores PIC en general y en la familia  PIC16F88X en particular. 
En cada tema se hace una explicación  teórica de los diferentes recursos que integran estos dispositivos,  seguida de una propuesta práctica con numerosos ejemplos de carácter  didáctico y de aplicación. Dada la experiencia docente del autor, así  como las sugerencias recibidas por parte de otros profesionales de la  enseñanza, se ha procurado que tanto los temas teóricos como los  ejemplos, estén organizados en orden progresivo de complejidad. Basta  con leer los cuatro primeros temas, para adquirir los conocimientos  teóricos/prácticos esenciales sobre los controladores PIC. El resto de  temas nos permiten profundizar en los múltiples recursos que integran.  Tenemos así una obra orientada a profesores y estudiantes de grado  medio, grado superior y universitario. También a cualquier persona, sea  profesional o aficionada, que disponga de conocimientos básicos de  electrónica digital y esté interesado en este fascinante mundo de los  microcontroladores que, hoy en día, los tenemos presentes en todos los  ámbitos: doméstico, industrial, médico, ocio y un largo etcétera. Como  no podía ser menos, la obra va acompañada de un material complementario.  En él se incluyen los anexos a la obra, así como todos los programas  fuente de los ejemplos propuestos. Se presentan escritos tanto en  lenguaje ensamblador como en lenguaje C de alto nivel. Todos ellos se  desarrollan y ejecutan sobre el laboratorio USB-PIC'School.También  incluye abundante información técnica de todos los dispositivos y  componentes utilizados en esas prácticas, así como una versión libre del  software FlowCode para la programación gráfica de microcontroladores.  Se puede descargar íntegramente desde la página web de la editorial:  ¡Más de 100 ejemplos y librerías a tu disposición!


Ver índice,
http://www.creacionescopyright.com/documentoscc/978-84-92779-98-7.pdf


Hay otros enlaces que no puedo descargar aunque esté registrado donde pone 

*Material complementario.*

Saludo.


----------



## snakewather (Jul 10, 2011)

Hola meta se ve bueno el libro ya vi el indice de hecho ese autor tiene otro creo del PIC16F84A o el 877 no recuerdo bien pero estaria bueno comprarlo para darle el visto bueno ademas hay que actualizarce constantemente con esto de la electronica aunque las bases son las mismas jejejeje

Saludos desde la faz de la tierra bueno eso creo jajajajja


----------



## Meta (Jul 10, 2011)

Si, hay que actualizarse. Aún así sigo con el www.pic16f84a.org para pequeñas cosas en ASM. Este nuevo libro del tema principal te enseña los mismos ejercicios en ASM y en C.


----------



## pandacba (Jul 11, 2011)

Todo libro merece ser leido, siempre encontraremos algo que no sabiamos


----------



## Pelelalo (Jul 11, 2011)

Se ve muy completo. Y si dispones de la tarjeta de evaluación que ellos usan pues mejor (aunque también resulta muy didactico crearte tu propia tarjeta).

Un saludo.


----------



## fdesergio (Jul 11, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Todo libro merece ser leido, siempre encontraremos algo que no sabiamos



Eso es muy cierto, hace mucho tiempo lei un articulo sobre CRTs y en el el autor  decia: "si cree que lo sabe todo sobre CRTs, por favor lea un poco y si lo sabe todo al menos recordara cosas, si al terminar encuentra algo que no sabia, sabra que estaba equivocado"  aplicando esta frase en la vida ordinaria se aprende muchisimo, chauuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Meta (Jul 11, 2011)

Le acaba den enviar un correo a los del libro, la parte teórica no hace falta para nada el USB PIC School. En la práctica es recomendable o lo montas en protoboard por tu cuenta.


----------



## R-Mario (Ago 25, 2011)

Triste muy triste me siento otro libro de pics en español y de avr, y msp y zilog nada de nada, esa microchip si que supo entrarle con todo al mercado, los babosos de avr ni si quiera se molestan en obsequiarte una muestra de sus micros o ya de perdida enviarte info sobre sus micros


----------



## Meta (Ago 26, 2011)

Dseda86, hay otro libro también sacado de este año, 2011, parece que no se cansan.






http://www.ra-ma.es/libros/MICROCONTROLADORES-PIC-CON-PROGRAMACION-PBP/27944/978-84-9964-042-6

Todavía seiguen sacando libro y de hecho seguirán haciendo. Los AVR será que no les interesa sacarlo por algún motivo, que son más complejos de conseguir y la gente no se molesta al menos en traducirlos.

Microchip primero da, luego recibe. Así que sabe la ley de , si quieres recibir, primero debes dar, cuando te dejes conocer y interesas, recompensar obtendrás.

AVR sabe que dar requiere mucho dinero para empezar, si no lo hace, está agusto con lo que está actualemente.

En fin, al menos puede ahcer cositas con PIC.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 26, 2011)

Dseda86 dijo:


> Triste muy triste me siento otro libro de pics en español y de avr, y msp y zilog nada de nada, esa microchip si que supo entrarle con todo al mercado, los babosos de avr ni si quiera se molestan en obsequiarte una muestra de sus micros o ya de perdida enviarte info sobre sus micros



De micros de Motorola hay una enorme variedad obvio en inglés, propios y de terceros, sobre todo en USA,

Sin duda microchip es lo más difundido globalmente pero no por ello implica que sean lo mejor

AVR tiene micros con carácteristicas que Microchip no tiene y asi

En el ámbito industrial son preferidos los motorola por su consabida robustez

Sin embargo a nivel masivo digamos electrónica del hogar Audio TV y linea blanca, no son utilzados, alli nunca vi micros de microchip, pero si he visto micros de Zilog

De las marcas conocidas Toshiba se lleva las palmas, incluso he visto motorola, es un campo dominado por los micros japoneses en geneal

Por ejemplo si queremos hacer decoder lame con un DSP, todavia se esta muy lejos de algo qeu sea bueno

Sin embargo los micros de los equipos de audio y DVD no solo traen el lame sino formatos de video y salen dos mangos, y te maneja un montón de cosas a la vez, teclado display conversiones la platina CD/DVD interface USB/Micro Card etc etc

De echo un DSP sale más que cualquiera de estos

Hace un tiempo compre un MP3 decoder es muy bueno pero el precio esta arriba de los 100 pesos, debo agregar un micro que me maneje teclado,  pantalla, la calidad no tiene  rivales pero el costo total esta muy por encima de una placa genérica de DVD que me trae todo y esta en los 100 pesos no hay ni punto de comparación.


Rabbit es otro micro que se las trae muy poco conocido por ahora dependera de la politica de dibulgación de la firma.

Por otro lado pareciera que utilzar un micro popular en un producto comercial le quita calidad por lo tanto se recurre a uno no tan conocido

Texas tiene una interesante politac de difusión te vende en forma promocional una tarjeta con uno de sus micro para desarrollo, y te da atención muy buena, no solo te proporcionao muy buenos manuales si vos consultas te evacuan las dudas a la vez que han creado foros para este tioo de productos.

Fijense que cuando salido el 6800 me contaba un amigo que tenia una casa de componentes, que lo que valia el mciro era lo que movia en productos texas muy difundidos en aqullos años en un mes, pero el tipo lo tenia igual, cuantos podian acceder?
Recuerdo que cayo un loco hobbysta del interior, que tenia dinero primero vino y se fotocopio el manual que era más grande que la guia de la industria  a los 15 dias vino y se llevo un micro y placa de evalución!!!! ja no muchos podian hacer eso

Al aparecer el Z80  cambio la historia, me recuerdo cuando la primera tienda de mi ciudad lo tra trajo, no podia creer el precio al alcance de cualquiera!!!! valia casi como un CI de car audio, (como los de dos am plificadores)

ELST en europa es un micro muy popular, aca no se lo consigue

Muchachos no queda otra que dominar el idioma sajón......


----------



## Meta (Ago 26, 2011)

Microcontroladores hay de sobras y marcas. mira esta pequeña lista, seguro que me falta alguno.



ARM
Atmel
Cypress
Digi
Diodes
Ember
Energy Micro
Fairchildsemi
FreeScale
FTDIchip
Fujitsu
Hitachi
Holtek
IDT
Infineon
Intersil
JMicron
LSI
Maxim-IC
Micrel
Microchip
Microsemi
National
NEC
Nuvoton
Oki
On Semi
Parallax
Philips
Picaxe
Rabbit
Renesas
Rohm
Samsung
Semtech
Silabs
STMicroelectronics
TI
Toshiba
Winbond USA
Xmos
No he visto en aparatos PIC, en mi lavadora y SAI de la firma www.salicru.com usan AVR. Lo que he visto de PIC son las EEPROM en TV, hasta el Acción Replay en la época de PS1 usa AVR.

A pesar de ello, Microchip es el rey ventas, no por ello el mejor. 

Como pueden comprobar, sigue y siguen haciendo nuevos libros más actualizados para los PIC, entre ellos el 16F887 (antes 16F877A).

Si alguien hace y libro de AVR y tiene éxito, los demás autores aprenden de él y harán más libros de lo mismo. Por ahora, nadie a tirado la primera piedra para empezar.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 26, 2011)

Es para matarte!!! como te vas a deja fuera a AMD Zilgo, IBM, Intel, mira que se nos apagan las pc en señal de protesta!!!! jajaja


----------



## R-Mario (Ago 26, 2011)

Jjajaaj en señal de protesta... Tengo un UPS industrial que me acaban de traer para reparar y tiene un F873 y un F877, raro no???, tengo un decoder Dish y tiene dentro un atmega128 "ya se lo quite" en fin micros hay un monton, pero fijence que cuando empeze con los AVR como todo al principio se te hace casi imposible pero tiene algo muy bueno, y eso es que a razon de que se diseñaron para programar en C pues se facilita mucho, ademas todas sus Datasheet, a mi parecer se me hacen mucho mas facil de entender, no se como que todo lo tienen bien organizados y con ejemplos claros que de hecho puedes copiar y pegar y empezar a programar sin mayor error, ahorita esta por llegarme un launcher de texas a ver que tal andan, aunque mi deseo es aprender Zilog, pero ya jure que el año que biene y tenga dinero de mi trabajo voy a empezar con los Zilog, en realidad creo que no tiene mucho sentido aprender muchos tipos de micros si no mas bien dominar muy bien aunque sea solo uno.


----------



## Meta (Ago 26, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Es para matarte!!! como te vas a deja fuera a AMD Zilgo, IBM, Intel, mira que se nos apagan las pc en señal de protesta!!!! jajaja



Eso son microprocesadores, por eso no los puse. 

Faltan libros en españooooooooooooooooooool de AVR de Ateml. Todavía siguen los libros y con PIC más actualizados de sobraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.

Actualizaciones de PIC modernos están muy bien la verdad, claro que un AVR se merece mucho, así venderán más y será más popular, no digo que sea tan popular como los PIC pero algo es mejor que nada.

Nos quedamos sin libros.


----------



## R-Mario (Ago 26, 2011)

Si que si deberiamos escribir una carta a los administradores de Atmel para ver porque ellos no regalan samples, y como funciona esto, quisas estamos mal y eso de regalar samples no es para nada bueno, en fin, mientras seguiremos viendo libros sobre pics que son practicamente una traduccion literal de la datasheet de estos micros, a poco no??? bueno le ponen uno que otro ejemplo practico y sacalas que ya tienen un nuevo libro, o al menos eso me he dado cuenta, de todos los libros de pics el que mas me gusto fue el de la empresa Cekit.


----------



## lubeck (Ago 26, 2011)

> seguiremos viendo libros sobre pics que son practicamente una traduccion literal de la datasheet de estos micros, a poco no???



Con razon yo no necesite de libros para saber como funcionan ,pues en los datashits esta todo... lamentablemente estan en ingles pero como dice mi estimado panda 





> Muchachos no queda otra que dominar el idioma sajón......


 y si no dominarlo por lo menos conocer el ingles tecnico...

por lo de los ejemplos practicos hay millones circulando por la red....

en cuanto a las demas marcas yo pienso que seria muy similar el funcionamiento, pero seamos realistas cuantos de nosotros queremos un micro para hacer una fabricacion masiva de un producto, o lo que es lo mismo quien tiene una fabrica de lavadoras (Como mabe, wirpool, etc) o una fabrica de televisiones como la sony, o de computadoras como toshiba etc, etc.  teniendo los pies sobre la tierra los pic y los dspic nos quedan bastante grandes todavia... o por lo menos en mi caso...


----------



## Meta (Ago 26, 2011)

Cekit. ¿Qué libro es ese que dices?

El mejor libro de asm que he visto y con proyectos es este. He aprendido muchísimo y sigo con ello.

http://www.pic16f84a.org/

Si no hacen libros de AVR en español, es que no hay suficientes demandas, así de claro.

Un saludo.


----------



## R-Mario (Ago 26, 2011)

El de cekit es este:

http://librosdeelectronica.blogspot.com/2010/04/curso-avanzado-de-microcontroladores.html

Porque anda otro donde generalizan sobre todos los microcontroladores, por cierto tienen muy buenas practicas.

Pero ya dije el proximo año escribo mi libro sobre AVR aja aja aja

Este es el otro

http://www.taringa.net/posts/cienci...o-sobre-MicroControladores-CEKIT-3-tomos.html

Conste que no estoy fometando pirateria ni nada por el estilo jeejejeje

El autor del post King01 dice

Al fin Pude obtener los libros de Cekit, no solo para estudio sino para enseñar que la electronica y la programacion van de la mano.

Es cierto muchos de los electronicos que conosco se las vieron o se las siguen viendo muy duro porque hoy por hoy casi todos los circuitos tienen un microcontrolador y usa programacion jejee ni modo ahora hay que ser multidiciplinario


----------

